# DIRECTV Quick Look: App for iPad 2.0



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

DIRECTV does it again!

The all new redesigned app for iPad 2.0 expected to be available today in the app store! This is the first in a series of redesigns for all of DIRECTV's apps.










The 2009-style backgrounds are all gone, replaced by a slick, Android-like interface with a slide-out menu.










You'll like the fact that they added filtering to almost every part of the app. Take a look at the the top right -- you can filter by all programs, or those programs that can be watched on the tablet, or on TV.










Tapping once on an item brings a flyout that lets you watch and record easily.










The app's screens have been redesigned so it's really easy to see where a program is available (on TV, tablet, etc) and there's a nice big "Watch" and "Record" button.










If you're worried that the remote would be taken away... don't. it's there and just as good as ever.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The help screens have been enhanced, too, so you can see the new gestural inputs that are available.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Scott, the pictures included in the linked article in this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207059-directvs-revamping-its-mobile-apps-with-a-focus-on-discovery-ipad-is-up-first/#entry3168941 show playing on the iPad from your Playlist (via GenieGo ?)

Is this included and will take one of the 'licenses' for GenieGo?


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

I like the 'first aired' info. The d* website guide does not include this.

-volkl


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Scott, the pictures included in the linked article in this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207059-directvs-revamping-its-mobile-apps-with-a-focus-on-discovery-ipad-is-up-first/#entry3168941 show playing on the iPad from your Playlist (via GenieGo ?)
> 
> Is this included and will take one of the 'licenses' for GenieGo?


I didn't get that from those pictures, dennisj. As much as I would love Geniego integration into the DirecTV App for iPad, I don't think it's a part of this update. But I could be wrong.

App update looks great! I can't wait to play with it on my wife's iPad.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

You may be right - I may be dreaming! The first photo in 'See All' lists 'even your playlist' but that probably means just picking something from the playlist to send to the TV.


----------



## jayerndl (Aug 4, 2007)

mrdobolina said:


> I didn't get that from those pictures, dennisj. As much as I would love Geniego integration into the DirecTV App for iPad, I don't think it's a part of this update. But I could be wrong.
> 
> App update looks great! I can't wait to play with it on my wife's iPad.


If Geniego integration is not included Directv missed the mark. The user should not have to remember which app to run to watch a particular movie / TV show on their ipad. Another feature that would provide a better user experience would be to allow at least viewing of the series recordings and to-do list. Ideally you should be able to maintain your recordings from your ipad, but even it allowed only viewing it provide a huge benefit of not having to go to a specific room and turn on the TV just to check to see if you remembered to record something. I do welcome any improvements in the app. I find myself using my ipad for more and more stuff.

Jay


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

jayerndl said:


> If Geniego integration is not included Directv missed the mark. The user should not have to remember which app to run to watch a particular movie / TV show on their ipad. Another feature that would provide a better user experience would be to allow at least viewing of the series recordings and to-do list. Ideally you should be able to maintain your recordings from your ipad, but even it allowed only viewing it provide a huge benefit of not having to go to a specific room and turn on the TV just to check to see if you remembered to record something. I do welcome any improvements in the app. I find myself using my ipad for more and more stuff.
> 
> Jay


Note that I said "I don't think it's a part of this update." I think Geniego integration is coming. Hopefully sooner than later. I would actually like to see them integrate Geniego into the iPad app before they get the Geniego "Out of Home" enhancements working for Android, and I'm a heavy Android user vs. my wife and her iOS products. Obviously, DirecTV works the iOS stuff first, so since they will continue to do that, I'd just like to see the full Monte on for the iPad.

I also agree with your other requests. How great would it be to be able to see all of the settings/to do list/series lists, plus streaming channels, VoD, Geniego access, etc., and be able to manage all of that in a single app. It would be brilliant! Brilliant I say!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I can say for certain, GenieGo is not included in this update.

...which is available in the App Store now.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, it wasn't there at 6 am, nor 7 or 8, or.....you get the picture.... but it's downloading now. 

Nice review, Scott and team!


----------



## lgb0250 (Jan 24, 2010)

It's available on the App Store with bugs as usual. The first time I tried to view "Playlists" the app crashed. The second and subsequent times I tried to view them it continued to say "Loading Playlist" but it never loads, just continues to hang. Rebooted app and it still won't load playlist from the HR34 or the HR23.

Uninstalled and then reinstalled and now the playlist show up.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Even after rebooting the iPad(4), mine's stuck on 'Loading Playlist' with a green check mark beside the 6 dvrs.

Everything else seems to work.


Edit: On the wife's iPad3, got the spinning dealies on the 6 dvrs and the playlist popped in!


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Looks great so far. I can't wait to try it from home. GenieGo integration would be nice but they've made the On Demand stuff so much easier to find in this update.

Thanks for the Quick Look, Scott. Nice Job!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice. All receivers up and available, only surprise that Guide Favorites includes Rachel Ray! , Wendy Williams, and some other shows I've only breezed through on channel surfing....
I launched the app even before the sync was done: ¡No problemo!


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

The picture would seem to have the playlist content in the "watch on TV" hemisphere of the screen blocks but the software update page includes "watching your playlist" in such a manner to cause one to expect it to work on the iPad. Likely just a different command sequence so you don't need to see the list content one the TV before using the iPad remote to command it to play. (I'm at work and cannot test but it looks like marketing speak that leads one to assume more than it is). I expect you can look it up on the iPad, highlight it, and start its playback on your selected receiver from the iPad.

That being said, it does put us a step closer to that point! but I had such hopes for now.

Don " maybe in the next rev" Bolton


dennisj00 said:


> Scott, the pictures included in the linked article in this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207059-directvs-revamping-its-mobile-apps-with-a-focus-on-discovery-ipad-is-up-first/#entry3168941 show playing on the iPad from your Playlist (via GenieGo ?)
> 
> Is this included and will take one of the 'licenses' for GenieGo?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's only watch on TV.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yup, great update. and for those who might ask, it works on JB iPads with Xcon


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

So you still can't manage the playlist? I'm looking for a feature where I can actually do DVR MANAGEMENT. Like check the to do list, re-prioritize series manager, see disk space remaining. Having full DVR management on a drag and drop tablet interface would be great to have. I could do all of that without interrupting the TV screen or even from other rooms / off site.

Also opening up streaming for more channels for off network situations.

However I will end on a positive note, I really like the look of it. I mean it's a little more "Time Warner -ish" but the nice clean fonts and flat colors will complement IOS 7 nicely.

Can't wait to see them further develop this app and hopefully DVR management is included in the future. Browsing the full color VOD screens would be kind of neat too so you could shoot VOD to a DVR and then play it back in another room on a non DVR via MRV. Maybe even add the call log for caller ID, messages and or emulate TV Apps in the future. I just think what DirecTV has today just scratches the surface and they can really take off with this thing as their development time permits.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

So you still can't manage the playlist? .
Yup, not possible yet


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

When on the watch pane off of playlist selection the view on iPad hemisphere shows with text reading "not available yet"!

Don "implies that is on the drawing rock though!" Bolton



dennisj00 said:


> It's only watch on TV.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

When I switch to another app and then come back the makes me log in again. Even it's only been a few seconds.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

*Device: *iPad3
*Version: *iOS 6.1.3

*Issue 1:* Lost all previous settings.

*Description:* I upgraded the app away from home and it seemed to work well. The first time I used it at home, it took a long time to bring up the playlist and was missing one of my receivers. Then, it crashed and when I restarted it, all me previous module customizations were gone. The app had been reset to default.

*Issue 2:* When editing channel lists for modules and in the guide, the "jump to" numbers to the right of the list don't jump to the channel range listed. I can tap on them and they bulge, but nothing else happens.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I deleted and re-installed the app to correct the hung playlist on iPad4. Of course, lost all prior customization but a small price to pay.

When HR44-500 is selected, it says the DVR has to be on. . . I can view all HR2x that are in standby.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

There is a settings: account settings option that comes up OFF by default now for this. Had the same issue and later stumbled on this just stomping around in the works.

Just toggle it to on and it's all good.

Don "nuttin stuck to my shoe" Bolton



TedBarrett said:


> When I switch to another app and then come back the makes me log in again. Even it's only been a few seconds.Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## lionsfan (Jan 19, 2007)

When watching MLB tonite on iPad app,it tells me that is in not available in your area. No problem on actual tvs.


----------



## bfrost (Aug 8, 2013)

Since the other topic of iPad issues was closed and we were referred here, I wanted to posted that I was still having problems with the Genie showing up on the iPad. It doesn't show up on the list of receivers. I have tried a refresh at www.directv.com/refresh as well as numerous menu->restarts. My VoD works and my receiver shows up as 'Connected to Internet: YES'. All of the sharing options are set to allow. Further, the 'Network Services' are all running and I can see them open on the router under UPNP.

I have called DirecTV several times and they can't figure out the issue.

Just noting that although neat looking, the app didn't seem to offer any help on this front.


----------



## tbolt (Aug 22, 2009)

bfrost said:


> Since the other topic of iPad issues was closed and we were referred here, I wanted to posted that I was still having problems with the Genie showing up on the iPad. It doesn't show up on the list of receivers. I have tried a refresh at www.directv.com/refresh as well as numerous menu->restarts. My VoD works and my receiver shows up as 'Connected to Internet: YES'. All of the sharing options are set to allow. Further, the 'Network Services' are all running and I can see them open on the router under UPNP.
> 
> I have called DirecTV several times and they can't figure out the issue.
> 
> Just noting that although neat looking, the app didn't seem to offer any help on this front.


Have you tried to re-validate the IP address of your Genie from inside the iPad App?

Under settings , blue right arrow.. validate.


----------



## TedBarrett (Oct 10, 2007)

There is a settings: account settings option that comes up OFF by default now for this. Had the same issue and later stumbled on this just stomping around in the works.

Just toggle it to on and it's all good.

Don "nuttin stuck to my shoe" Bolton



Thank you!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## bfrost (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't see an IP listed under receivers at all. There are no receivers listed to 're-validate'.

Also, on the "account settings option that comes up OFF by default now for this" -- where is that found? On the receiver?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

New iPad app menu. Select 'settings'; it will open a new menu, select 'account settings'; and you'll be there.

Don "bells optional" Bolton



bfrost said:


> I don't see an IP listed under receivers at all. There are no receivers listed to 're-validate'.
> 
> Also, on the "account settings option that comes up OFF by default now for this" -- where is that found? On the receiver?


----------



## bfrost (Aug 8, 2013)

I only see 'User Type' and 'Remember Login'.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

"Remember Login" is the toggle I described. In the new app after update it defaults to "Off".

By toggling it to "On" you will not be challenged for password each time you start the app.

Don "Oxymoron #497: Windows Security" Bolton



bfrost said:


> I only see 'User Type' and 'Remember Login'.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bfrost said:


> I don't see an IP listed under receivers at all. There are no receivers listed to 're-validate'.


Are any receivers listed at all, under "Settings", "Receiver Control"?


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

Looking for some help here. I can control all my DVRs, informs me what's playing, see all playlists but i my home I Can not play any of the recording s on the iPad. It always says this program is not available to watch on he ipad at this time.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

spidey said:


> Looking for some help here. I can control all my DVRs, informs me what's playing, see all playlists but i my home I Can not play any of the recording s on the iPad. It always says this program is not available to watch on he ipad *at this time*.


There's no direct streaming support from your DVRs to your iPad. Do you have a GenieGo? If so, you can use the GenieGo client to stream recordings from your DVRs to your iPad. Hopefully "at this time" is an indication that GenieGo capability will eventually be merged into the DirecTV app.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

spidey said:


> Looking for some help here. I can control all my DVRs, informs me what's playing, see all playlists but i my home I Can not play any of the recording s on the iPad. It always says this program is not available to watch on he ipad at this time.


You have another thread when this same question came about and you said you were able to do this at some point and time. As we all know, in order to watch on your iPad from your DVR you would need the GenieGo device


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

peds48 said:


> You have another thread when this same question came about and you said you were able to do this at some point and time. As we all know, in order to watch on your iPad from your DVR you would need the GenieGo device


so your saying that the DAFI will not play recorded shows from DVR while In the home except via the geniego and its application???


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

so your saying that the DAFI will not play recorded shows from DVR while In the home except via the geniego and its application???
Yes. Hopefully at some point, the DAFI will include GenieGO support. But for now and the near future, the GenieGo device is needed to playback recorded shows on mobile devices.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Yes. Hopefully at some point, the DAFI will include GenieGO support. But for now and the near future, the GenieGo device is needed to playback recorded shows on mobile devices.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


not exactly true. I have modern marvels recorded on H2 and I can play that recording on my iPad via DAFI however movies and network TV shows are not available. This is what confused me I knew I could play something back but forgot it was only that show so when it didnt work on other shows I thought somehow I was now broken.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

not exactly true. I have modern marvels recorded on H2 and I can play that recording on my iPad via DAFI however movies and network TV shows are not available. This is what confused me I knew I could play something back but forgot it was only that show so when it didnt work on other shows I thought somehow I was now broken.
100% true. what is confusing you is that Modern Marvels happens to be available On Demand so is streaming via the interwebs not through the local network have you had the GenieGO


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I had the same experience. . . I recorded 'The Pianist' and missed the first few minutes. In searching for a replay, DAFI showed the copy on my HR34 and said I could watch it on the iPad.

But in playing it, it was a Showtime on demand playback.

Very nice, particularly since you can't play VOD on GenieGo.


----------



## lionsfan (Jan 19, 2007)

The MLB network is missing from iPad live tv channel list, but the MLB alt channel is there. Any ideas.


----------



## lotbass (Mar 24, 2007)

lugnutathome said:


> "Remember Login" is the toggle I described. In the new app after update it defaults to "Off".
> 
> By toggling it to "On" you will not be challenged for password each time you start the app.


Glad I saw this! Having to reenter my password has been annoying me since I first installed the update. Was about to uninstall/reiinstall but searched here first. If there is any way to change the default or notify folks more prominently of this, I suggest (to the directv-ipad overlords) they do that. An option would be to add a 'remain logged in' checkbox or help-message on the login screen.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

If you are having problems with DIRECTV App for iPad version 2.0.12, please send crash logs via PM to me (Stuart Sweet).

When the app crashes, please sync your iPad before uninstalling and reinstalling. Then get the crash logs after you have sync'ed.

Here's a link to tell you how to get crash logs from iTunes. http://www.ondemandworld.com/how-to-find-crash-logs/


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

No issues after the first login (1st login took a bit). Currently I'm OOH - also I'm on iPad 1 running 5.0.1


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I am loving this app update! It is so much easier to find On Demand content and push it to one of my receivers. I've been loading "Orphan Black" on to 1 of my receivers and then watching later. It's great!

On the downside, the "my networks" doesn't seem to be working correctly. When I select that option, HBO & Starz still show up in the list even though I do not currently subscribe to those. There is also a network - Karaoke (which must have songs with the words across the bottom and sounds fun for a party) - which shows up in my networks but will not download songs to my receivers. Not sure if this is a paid channel or not. I haven't found much about it (I haven't looked much either...).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> I had the same experience. . . I recorded 'The Pianist' and missed the first few minutes. In searching for a replay, DAFI showed the copy on my HR34 and said I could watch it on the iPad.
> 
> But in playing it, it was a Showtime on demand playback.
> 
> Very nice, particularly since you can't play VOD on GenieGo.


That is a terrific feature!

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The Merg said:


> That is a terrific feature!
> 
> - Merg


I still have the recordings - got a complete one. . . but a search now only shows upcoming on 553/554.

Don't know if it was a feature or not!

I would like the search to be a little more context driven . . if you're in Playlist, search the playlist first.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

mrdobolina said:


> I am loving this app update! It is so much easier to find On Demand content and push it to one of my receivers. *I've been loading "Orphan Black" on to 1 of my receivers and then watching later.* It's great!


I tried that too, but every time I download an _Orphan Black_ VOD episode, I get 6 copies. :scratchin Weird.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Steve said:


> I tried that too, but every time I download an _Orphan Black_ VOD episode, I get 6 copies. :scratchin Weird.


Ha! At first I said to myself "that's weird." And then I thought about it... :righton:


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

so cool, I likes!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The iPad app does ask for log in info more often in this version.

Also the guide data is wrong on the iPad and iPhone app for what I'm watching now. It says Great Lakes Shipwrecks is on Science but its really a show about potential alien contact. The guide data on the HR24 is correct.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

I'm having issues getting the remote control to come up, it takes about 5 trys. The remote also goes away if I exit out of and go back into the app. 

EDIT: Just noticed that when I exit out of the app and then go back into it it searches for my receivers. It finally finds the right one, but then I have to go in and select remote control again.

Anyone else having issues with this?


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Didn't see a thread for Issues/Discussion for v2.0.x for the iPad app, so figured I'd post here.

*Issue: PlayList Will Not Load*
When trying to load up the PlayList, it hangs on the Loading PlayList screen with a green checkmark next to the name of my Family Room receiver. The app is not hung though as I can continue on with other functions in the app. Attached is a screen shot.









- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*Issue: Search for Upcoming Shows Has No Results*
Realized that I had missed a few episodes of Continuum, so I decided to use the app to select them to record. When I start to type into the search for Continuum, I get the autocomplete which lists it so I selected it. I then get a screen that says No Results. I checked on the DVR and there are plenty of listings. I've attached screen shots from the iPad.

















*Note:* I did a search for Continuum as a Keyword and after selecting a match for TV Show and then for the show of Continuum, I got listings for Continuum. Not sure why the Continuum (TV Show) selection did not work.

- Merg


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The Panthers / Steelers preseason game wasn't listed in Completed or in My Teams. (Panthers) The USC / UNC college game was listed in both.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

2.0.15 update today. . .


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

DIRECTV App for iPad updated today to 2.1.6

New: Play on Demand programs on TV instantly. New video player design. Graphical updates. Bug Fixes and optimizations for iOS7.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sounds great! Am downloading it now.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I going to post that NFL games in Sports only list the ST channels for recording. You have to go to the guide to record other channels. (other than Thursday's game)

Update looks good.

The HR44 is the only DVR that gives the message that it has to be on to see 'Currently watching'.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah overall nice update.

Still hoping for full playlist, series priority, to do list and disk space management some day. Drag and drop series ordering with your finger would be convenient.
Also could use a little more contrast between the video player window frame and the background. A glow or drop shadow would even help find the edges to make it easier to reposition the video window.

Does the VOD play to TV work even when controlling a non DVR? Harnessing the power of MRV of course to use a local DVR on the network as a buffer.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

This week in the Sports section, the NFL games are presenting various channels that I don't get like KMPH -26 Fox for the 49ers @Jaguars.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

Does the iPad app have voice search?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> Does the iPad app have voice search?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


No


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

When will we be able to actually watch our playlist on our iPads while in our home network. The newest update allows us to view and delete from the playlist but still can only watch on tv. Why is this so hard to do for direct tv


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You can via GEnieGo, but that's a $100-150 cost.

There's the matter of contracts with all manner of providers.


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

I meant without the genie. We can get live tv but can't watch a recorded show on our own dvr in our own network.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

drew64 said:


> I meant without the genie. We can get live tv but can't watch a recorded show on our own dvr in our own network.


We'd need a lot more detail in order to start to help you. This now has nothing to do with iPads.


----------



## drew64 (Jun 13, 2004)

It has todo. With the ipad app though.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

drew64 said:


> I meant without the genie. We can get live tv but can't watch a recorded show on our own dvr in our own network.


you will always need the GenieGo, at least for the forceable future. What most folks really want, is for the GenieGo app to be "included" on the DirecTV app for app for iPad instead of hang two separate apps


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Interesting update today...

One of the new features is that it will notify you of a conflict when you make a recording if you are on your home network. Maybe that means we are getting closer to DVR management via the apps... 

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

peds48 said:


> you will always need the GenieGo, at least for the forceable future. What most folks really want, is for the GenieGo app to be "included" on the DirecTV app for app for iPad instead of hang two separate apps


Most folks? REALLY want? I doubt that more than a handful of folks ( a few dozen, a few hundred) care even a fig for that combo. I'd just like GenieGo apps to be as solid as the DIRECTV for iPad app.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Watching the playlist on iPad or iPhone would be nice. I guess the genie go is needed to transcode the file. 

If you don't have a genie, can a genie go bridge the recordings on an HR24 to iPad?

I do agree the apps should be one. Maybe a future DVR will have the horsepower in itself to be able to transcode to mobile format on the fly. HR54 anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Most folks? REALLY want? I doubt that more than a handful of folks ( a few dozen, a few hundred) care even a fig for that combo. I'd just like GenieGo apps to be as solid as the DIRECTV for iPad app.


Perhaps you are the exception. but it makes no sense to have two apps, where one can do both functions.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Technically speaking they already do at the video output level as the composite video out is active along with all the other video out connections on the DVR. In this case the problem is getting that output on a IP packet stream. The network service connection for Whole Home is set to render HD streaming, the iPad/iPhone app uses the same HOME network as your Whole Home. From the HMCs view it would be just another client and not delineate that it would require an down scaled resolution stream.

The footprint the iPad app would need to do video scaling would be interesting and perhaps why it sits on the separate device for now. Likely it could stream the whole home stuff but then you would need BUCKETS-O-MEMORY to store the "to go" content.

I'm just logically noodling this through, right now I've no true in depth knowledge of how this all works but. I would love to be able to use the iDevices to render playlist content but I hesitate to add yet another appliance and its power supply to an already rain forest of such equipment when in fact future iterations may solve this problem.

Don "love it to work that way but I think I understand at least at a high level why its not a slam dunk" Bolton


cypherx said:


> Watching the playlist on iPad or iPhone would be nice. I guess the genie go is needed to transcode the file.
> 
> If you don't have a genie, can a genie go bridge the recordings on an HR24 to iPad?
> 
> ...


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

No, keep the GenieGo as the "middle man" but merge the apps in to one


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I am completely unconvinced that there is great benefit to merging the apps, and I see some downside.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> I am completely unconvinced that there is great benefit to merging the apps, and I see some downside.


Hmmm, lt me see. open DirecTV app, set something to record. open GenieGo app, pick program to watch. where this can be done form one single app.

watching GenieGo content, now want to watch live content. gotta switch apps, even though is same provider! etc....


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Pull up the playlist... Chose to watch it on the TV, watch it on the iPad, or download it to the iPad. Have an additional DVR listed in the iPad playlist section labeled "iPad" where the downloaded shows are. Done... Why isn't that as good or better than having two separate apps? Tivos app OS all in one. And I generally hate TiVo in comparison to other DVRs, but if they even know it needs to be one app.......


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Interesting update today...

One of the new features is that it will notify you of a conflict when you make a recording if you are on your home network. Maybe that means we are getting closer to DVR management via the apps... 

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

This is pretty huge, IMO. I just tested, trying to set recordings on my HR24, and it rejected a 3rd recording. I wonder if it would give the same error out of house?

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mrdobolina said:


> I wonder if it would give the same error out of house?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


No it won't because the app would be on "OOH" mode and the request will "travel" by satellite instead of your network. but is getting close


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

peds48 said:


> Hmmm, lt me see. open DirecTV app, set something to record. open GenieGo app, pick program to watch. where this can be done form one single app.
> 
> watching GenieGo content, now want to watch live content. gotta switch apps, even though is same provider! etc....


While I would also like to see this, I don't think that it will happen unless the majority of HD customers own GenieGo's (maybe the VAST majority). They can't put functionality into the app, that most people who use the app, won't be able to utilize. Putting GenieGo capabilities into the standard DirecTV app, would end up generating a HUGE number of Customer Service calls when people are unable to access their DVR's from the standard app.

From a Customer Service standpoint, they are much better off with a separate app to support the GenieGo. Now, if you wanted to duplicate the functionality of the standard app into the GenieGo app, while still keeping a non-GenieGo version, that could work.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

peds48 said:


> No it won't because the app would be on "OOH" mode and the request will "travel" by satellite instead of your network. but is getting close


That's what I figured. Still, it's a nice add on and good step towards full in-home DVR management.



Bill Broderick said:


> While I would also like to see this, I don't think that it will happen unless the majority of HD customers own GenieGo's (maybe the VAST majority). They can't put functionality into the app, that most people who use the app, won't be able to utilize. Putting GenieGo capabilities into the standard DirecTV app, would end up generating a HUGE number of Customer Service calls when people are unable to access their DVR's from the standard app.
> 
> From a Customer Service standpoint, they are much better off with a separate app to support the GenieGo. Now, if you wanted to duplicate the functionality of the standard app into the GenieGo app, while still keeping a non-GenieGo version, that could work.


That's a good point re: csr calls. Still, I like your suggestion. Perhaps the GenieGo app for iPad will be that answer?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

If your DVR is on your home network, then obviously you most likely have Internet if you have wifi and your iphone or android is also connected. So whether your out of the home or in the home, I would think over your Internet connection DVR management should be possible (full 2-way).

It would be nice to bring up your to do list so you can re-prioritize series, swipe to delete certain things from the to do list, edit their settings, look at how much DVR storage space you have, or even push updates to your favorites list. Being that everything is "connected", I guess its a matter of writing a secure API and having server infrastructure in place that the DVR's would establish a secure connection to. Almost like cloud but not full cloud like Comcast's X1/X2 since the UI is still done locally on the box. The proposed DirecTV cloud in this case would just be a proxy and perhaps backup to favorites lists, series priorities, to do, etc, so you can view or modify it from any other box or app anywhere there is connectivity. Or even take it one step further, if you replace a DVR due to failure, it could be a way to transfer all your settings from the failed DVR to replaced DVR.

I don't think any of that would be out of left field to accomplish.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

While I would also like to see this, I don't think that it will happen unless the majority of HD customers own GenieGo's (maybe the VAST majority). They can't put functionality into the app, that most people who use the app, won't be able to utilize. Putting GenieGo capabilities into the standard DirecTV app, would end up generating a HUGE number of Customer Service calls when people are unable to access their DVR's from the standard app.

From a Customer Service standpoint, they are much better off with a separate app to support the GenieGo. Now, if you wanted to duplicate the functionality of the standard app into the GenieGo app, while still keeping a non-GenieGo version, that could work.
well not necessarily. There is no difference from what we have now and what we could have. The app can search for a GenieGo and if it finds one, it will let you watch it on your mobile devices, if one is not found, then it takes the same behavior as it does now


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Pull up the playlist... Chose to watch it on the TV, watch it on the iPad, or download it to the iPad. Have an additional DVR listed labeled "iPad" where the downloaded shows are. Done...


+1. Another spin on this could be "Watch on TV", "Watch on iPad", or "Download to iPad", where "Watch on iPad" knows if the show has already been downloaded or whether or not it needs to stream it. A playlist toggle could list only shows on the device, if desired.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I need to shout out a great THANK YOU! to the team for restoring the 30 pin audio synch on the iPaid 2. I had lost the ability to use the digital audio when improvements were made for the Retina display. (Been down since I began to crawl)

Once again the audio via the synch cable to a soundock device works! Yeah baby!

Although, video seems a bit lurchy on the antique iPaid device this go round. Tested within my home network as well as at work with the same uneven motion display. Ironically, commercials seem smoother but regular HD programming is not. I have gone to great lengths to turn off apps and unused services to eliminate multitasking conflicts Hmmm better check how it runs if i turn that feature off globally. . .

Edit update ********* That made no difference, even temporarily suppression of the indexing service didn't help. I suspect the newer OS and display resolution conversion are making the iPaid 2 a relic with such an app. Sigh.

Don "time to go do that" Bolton


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

My D* iPad app is saying it needs an iOS upgrade before it can upgrade to the new version. Has anyone else gotten this message?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Which IOS version you on?



TheRatPatrol said:


> My D* iPad app is saying it needs an iOS upgrade before it can upgrade to the new version. Has anyone else gotten this message?


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

lugnutathome said:


> Which IOS version you on?


Well the old one, 6.0, I was putting off upgrading to the "new one" 7.0 for as long as I could but I guess the time has come. LOL

Thanks


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

lugnutathome said:


> Which IOS version you on?


 if on <6.1 that is why. Our iPaid will not evolve past 5.1.1 and so won't do, the iPaid 2s are on a second major IOS release designed for faster processors so work though i suspect the jerky display is due to downscaling video on a processor choked with bloatware.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

Why does to take so many steps to watch on TV from the playlist it used to be a lot easier.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

lugnutathome said:


> if on <6.1 that is why. Our iPaid will not evolve past 5.1.1 and so won't do, the iPaid 2s are on a second major IOS release designed for faster processors so work though i suspect the jerky display is due to downscaling video on a processor choked with bloatware.


English please?


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Si senior. We have an original iPad (iPaid) and several iPaid2s. The 2 was built and released on IOS 4 something as I recall. Shortly after IOS5 was released and that is the max version for the original iPaid models. Subsequently Apple has added new iPaid models with different processors and new versions of IOS optimized for them.

An iPaid2 running IOS7 is running an OS optimized for higher a resolution display, and two generations newer (and faster) processors than it has.

Faster processors have made it possible for developers to engineer some interesting new things using run time interpreted languages as opposed to binary compiled ones. As proc speeds have increased the need for tight resource efficient coding has eased off. Hence my reference to bloatware.

Simply put, seeing issues with video streaming on the old deuce is probably to be expected.

Don "this space intentionally left blank" Bolton 

English please?



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

lugnutathome said:


> Si senior. We have an original iPad (iPaid) and several iPaid2s.


iPaid2 that is just Hilarious...... !rolling



lugnutathome said:


> An iPaid2 running IOS7 is running an OS optimized for higher a resolution display, and two generations newer (and faster) processors than it has.
> 
> Faster processors have made it possible for developers to engineer some interesting new things using run time interpreted languages as opposed to binary compiled ones. As proc speeds have increased the need for tight resource efficient coding has eased off. Hence my reference to bloatware.


Let's also not forget not iOS7 was built for a 64 bit architecture where as the other iDevices are using 32 bit


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Ahh yes! i had forgotten about that little detail. Just think with a 64 bit OS you could in theory run an app that would consume the entire memory on the iPaid Air. Upon reflection it occurs to me that with the various generations of the iPaid that the name for the current model very well could translate to iPaid4 Air 

Don "Probably won't see that on the marketing brocures" Bolton

iPaid2 that is just Hilarious...... !rolling


Let's also not forget not iOS7 was built for a 64 bit architecture where as the other iDevices are using 32 bit



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

This is new this night:

Video streaming is temprarally unavailable (2100).


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

New version in the App Store includes GenieGo support!!

Version 2.3.7

Updated:

- Now watch your favorite recorded shows with GenieGO. Select Playlist, then On iPad to start downloading your recorded shows from your HD DVR or stream them instantly anywhere. GenieGO device required.
- The new DIRECTV CoPilot™ feature takes your favorite shows and sports programs you are watching on TV to new levels. Get up-to-the-minute stats and scores or follow along and engage in trivia, polls and comments with other fans on Facebook and Twitter. TV has never been this fun.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

I cannot wait to play with this tonight! 

Would this mean I no longer need the GenieGo app on our iPad2??


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

You still need that $99 GenieGo / nomad device right?


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

cypherx said:


> You still need that $99 GenieGo / nomad device right?


Not required to use the app but required to download and stream content from your DVRs.

VOD and 'Live TV" streaming from DIRECTV's servers also does not require the GenieGo device.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

mrdobolina said:


> I cannot wait to play with this tonight!
> 
> Would this mean I no longer need the GenieGo app on our iPad2??


Yes, and in fact there may be reason to ditch the old app- at least I have done so after a glitch that may (or may not) be associated with having two apps that access the same file- or create their own files in their own space- the latter is what I suspect.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

The only problem I have with ditching the GenieGo app is that the DirecTV app for iPad doesn't have that handy 30 second skip forward. Hopefully they fix that soon. But since we don't use the iPad app other than when we occasionally travel or for the rare times I want to watch something off of the DVR while my wife watches something on the TV, I'll delete it tonight. 

Android app (which I use almost daily) still has the 30 second skip forward.


----------

